# Toronto Police Superintendent Suspended- Article 18th Aug 2022



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Aug 2022)

Toronto police superintendent suspended after alleged incident at Canadian police chiefs’ conference
					

Superintendent “adamantly denies” committing any misconduct, lawyer says.




					www.thestar.com
				




Three guesses and the first two don't count...


----------



## brihard (18 Aug 2022)

Oof. Three superintendents so far this calendar year? That’s a bad look.


----------



## mariomike (18 Aug 2022)

> That’s a bad look.



Six leafs on his lower left sleeve. Been on the dept. a long time.


----------

